# My DH's 30th Surprise BIRTHDAY PARTY !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

and afternnoon all,
I want to throw my DH a surprise    30th BIRTHDAY PARTY    !!!
Which aint until 12th November 08 but the way this year is going i need to get a move on like book a venue, send invites out
Etc etc etc. He is like alot of men that dont like much fuss but i think once he has had a few to drink 
He will be fine, I guess the reason i want to do this is because it was my 30th Birthday a few months after we got 
Married and i wanted a Party but the money was alittle tight this is going back 4 years ago nearly.
What i want to know is have any of you ladies done a surprise Party for your DP, DF, DH and what were their reactions like ?? 
Thankyou everyone for reading love nicky x x x x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Nicky

I threw my DH a surprise 30th, 2 years ago, he is also like your DH and dosen't like a fuss but he said he was so touched that all his family and friends went to so much trouble.

He was stunned to say the least but once the shock had woren off i think he quite enjoyed being the centre of attention  

Good Luck hun, have to say it is alot of hard work but well worth it  

Channy xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

I did one for my hubby's 30th and he was really embarrassed but after a few drinks was really enjoying have all his friends and family in one place for a boogie  
one thing i would say tho to get him a the venue tell him its aunt Maude (or whoever)s birthday and then he wont be suspicious when you pull up a the venue and the family's cars are parked there. 
good luck !! xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nicky my hubby is a DJ if ya need one. Im sure he will do ya a good price if im invited    

Luv sally


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thankyou ladies for your replies and Sally your more than welcome to come and hun we will
Defo need a DJ cheers thats great x x x x
 Roll on Party yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

My DF organised a surprise 40th party for me 2 weeks ago!

He'd asked me about 7 weeks ago if I wanted a party & I'd said no as I'd had a bad experience of an 18th party so he said he'd book us a table at our favourite restraunt for the day after my actual birthday.  He told me it was booked for 8 o'clock!! Anyway my birthday came, had a lovely day being spoilt rotten, had a little tea party & looked forward to the next night going for a meal!  I had a long shift at work that day (7.15am til 5.30pm) so I asked him to run me a bath for when I got in & asked my DD to have a tidy round the kitchen as I knew they were both home all day that day!  I got in at 5.45pm to find them both laid on my bed playing on the DS, NO bath run & the kitchen looking like a bomb had dropped!! I was seething inside & started slamming pots round in the kitchen muttering to myself that I only ask them to do 1 thing each that day for me & neither of them could be bothered!! DF said don't worry, we've got plenty of time!! I was still chunttering to myself & run a bath.. All the time DF & DD just messed around.. I got laid in the bath & was still fuming, it's a wonder there wasn't steam coming out of my ears!    I then got dressed whilst those 2 had baths & got ready (very slowly I may add!!) I said right, am going to sit in the car!! I was all ready & my DD hadn't even dried her hair!! DF said come on LJ you're gonna make us late (he winked at her so I was told later on!) Anyway we finally got in the car & was on our way, me still having an argument with them bith in my head!!    We hadn't got very far when DF suddenly pulled into our friends drive way!! I thought to myself, bloody great, we have 20 mins to get to our table & it was atleast a 30 min drive by now! Our friend came out of the house & said to DF oh, good you got my text about our poorly fish, can you just come & look at it.. I just shook my head in disbelief as I got out the car!! I was livid!! Anyway we walked through to the garden & there was the biggest shock of my life!! SURPRISE shouted 6 of my work friends!! DF had unbeknown to me got intouch with my best friend & asked her to ask the girls from work to the party, I knew nothing! Didn't suspect a thing! He'd organised all the food & even gone out & bought it, our friends had done us a BBQ, let us use their wonderful big back garden... I stood there in shock & turned round to him, what about our reservation!! I was really shocked!! He laughed & said there wasn't a reservation!! The night was amazing, I got to spend it with the people whom I love the most, listening to 80's cds, drinking cider & have giant space hopper races!!

Such a fantastic night.. I can well recommend a surprise party!!

(sorry if I have bored you with the long post    )

Roz
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OHH wow, Can I borrow your DH near to my birthday pretty plz  
Most I get is a card bought that day and erm.... yup a card thats it!!


----------

